# miniatures



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

OMGosh my latest obsession is minis. Been looking at adds for about 2 weeks, Surely this isn't an indicator I am going to bring a few home? They are just sooo cute. thinking about a couple of fillies. Love the appy ones. how much wt pulling a cart could a mini pull>? Somewhere i read 5 times its wt. Not sure though..anyone have experience?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

A mini can't pull a lot, and what he can pull depends on the quality of the cart, the fit if the harness, and what sort of footing. He can pull a lot more weight on dead level ground that is blacktop. He can't pull much in deep soft dirt, and you are looking for a wreck if you expect him to hold back any amount of weight going down a steep hill.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

thankyou


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Have had mini's for 14 years. Just down to one now though.

Make sure you treat them like a horse, not a puppy. Always make sure they have manners, is a lot safer for you.

I wait until they are 4 years old before the cart has a person in it. But you can do all the ground work before then.

Depends on the mini's conformation and size to how much they can pull.

Maggie is 230lbs, 33 1/2" tall... 
When I was younger and a lot thinner, she pulled our beautiful country road cart with no problems. The cart was 100lbs.. and I was at most 120lbs.
And we drove mostly on the flat.
Moved to Oregon then, a lot more hills, had to make sure she was kept in good shape to tackle the hills.
Fast forward to how.. The cart, my mature weight and the hills we have... was a bit much for her, specially coming down hills.
So I bought a Hyper Bike.

Hyper bike...









country road cart









Maggie also does scaled down Draft work...
and she has her Saw buck and Panniers, helps out a lot that way too.










I would recommend for your first driving mini, to get one that is really well trained and trained to know how to use breeching. Most show mini's haven't a clue and one can have a wreak.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

We got rid of our big horses and got 2 minis and absolutely love them! With the lighter weight mini carts, they can pull 1 to 2 adults on flat surfaces. Ours are both 33" tall. And absolutely true about treating them like a horse and not like a puppy! We have one of the mini's that was treated that way and has some issues, but is coming along beautifully. We had a lot of people warn us about this or that pony (usually a Shetland) that they had that was super mean, but I have not found that to be true of our minis. They are so much easier to take care of too! A lot less feed. A lot less space needed and they don't tear up the ground as much and when they do get to feeling frisky, easier to handle. Also, we have children and I find, with supervision, they can handle them very well.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

This is our miniature mare Longman's Ranger Blue Ripley. Aka Ripley 
She is bred to First Knights Dare To Dream for a Feb. foal










This is the stallion she's bred to.









This is our other little mare Blue Boy's Raggedy Eyed Susan. Aka Daisy. She's not a show horse, but she's a personality plus and very sweet. 









We got our kids involved in the local AMHA club and they really enjoy it.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

6e..oh gorgeous Where did you get her? love that stallion too. I really want a stunning filly when I get one. i am just looking for now. is your foal going to be for sale:whistlin:


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

We got Ripley from a Miniature horse farm here called "Windmere Miniature Horses". They show a lot and just had a young mare come back from the World Show with a GC. Ripley had a filly from last year from the same stallion that they are selling. Her name is Diva. The stallion is from First Knights farm and they have A LOT of grand champions. So, Diva is very well bred. I think they're asking $4,500 for her. No, we're not selling Ripley's foal. I'm hoping for a filly. They have another little filly for sale there that is $12,000!!! She was trying to talk me into buying her and I told her there was no way my husband was going to let me pay that much for a 1/2 a horse. LOL The people that own Windmere are also the ones that run the youth club for AMHA and they are really neat people. My kids love them.
This is a picture of Diva. I am hoping this year's foal looks just like her.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

I just recently got two minis. I got an appy colt and a red roan filly. They are 7 months old now and learning fast! So fun!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I really want an appy.....I have wanted an app for so long guess the pint sized would be just as good. I have to research the diff registries so I know what I am looking at.I found a lady about 6 hours from here that has some appy foals but all are studs. Heart set on a filly.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Watch the conformation on Appys, in the mini horse world, there are some very off conformation.

Also remember mini's can look very different in winter than in summer. In summer they look like 6e's mini's. In winter... they will look like Maggie. 

For driving/ working mini's, I personally want one more in the lines of Maggie, While she is not ultra refine.. which is stunning..... but she is able to do the work asked of her. 

If you haven't checked out LB yet.... it is a great miniature horse board.
Lil Beginnings Miniature Horse Forums


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

I have 3 minis. I'm not a fan of horses and they're more my husband's. I find a lot of people around here don't train them well and they just end up lying around in paddocks becoming wild tiny horses. I'd really like to figure out how to work them myself as I'm more logical than my 'aww cute ponies' husband and think farm animals need to earn their hay - especially when they eat so much!

I like one of them, because he seriously thinks he's a giant dressage horse, which is hilarious when he prances sideways around giant Clydesdale fillies.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

lamoncha lover said:


> I really want an appy.....I have wanted an app for so long guess the pint sized would be just as good. I have to research the diff registries so I know what I am looking at.I found a lady about 6 hours from here that has some appy foals but all are studs. Heart set on a filly.


Too bad you don't live farther west. There is a woman East of us that is selling out most of her mini's and they're all appaloosa. She has fillies and colts and very reasonable.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I found a palomino paint 4 yr old possible bred not too far away ..but I don't like her feet. Guess I could get a picture and get some opinions. but still not an appy

6e how far is she from Nashville? :>)


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

The lady I got mine from is here in Kansas. There are some people that breed BEAUTIFUL correct Appy mini's. The name of their farm is Critter Creek Miniatures. But I have no clue where they are. I saw that they had a beautiful appy stud colt for sale, but there was no price listed so I suspect he's pretty expensive. Beautiful to look at though! 

We have a mini that is a companion for the other and she has a lot of faults. There seems to be two types of minis. The ones that look like ponies and the ones that actually look like full size horses scaled down. Those are the ones I prefer.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

http://www.crittercreek.com/crittercreeknew/Sale.html

Here I am, the enabler..helping out.

there are some cute babies on that page, but there are also some that I just don't care for..a couple have that very deep dish face that some of the arab breeders are doing and I personally don't care for that.

There are a couple though that I thought were pretty nice. Couldn't find an address though..probably have to call. I hate it when breeders won't put at least the state they are located in on their website. Could save a lot of time, especially if you go to all the trouble to call and find out they are located in Europe somewhere!

I like these little chunky apps - they are located in Michigan but have nothing for sale according to their website - they are sold out for 2012. (might either be a good indication of quality or be dirt cheap - I have no clue).

http://www.avi-sci.com/MINIATUREHORSES/HorsesForSale.html

and these folks are in Ga. they have a pretty stallion and some young stock shown on their web page:

http://www.ramblinroseranch.com/index.htm

You know, minis are small, someone could put one in the back of their SUV and bring it to you - lol..or you could ship via air in a very large crate using FED EX or is it UPS that ships horses? One of them does. Or there is a pet air carrier that I have seen on the net that only ships pets.

Ok, my work here is done..someone else will have to pick up where I left off..lol...

Happy Poneigh Hunting!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks, those are all so pretty! 

BTW, digging around on their pages, it would seem that Critter Creek is in FL.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

omg that lil black appy baby........thank God it is sold. I can see driving all over the country to bring back a baby in the back of a mini van! Yep..i can see it:>)
Granny? where in Florida. They have some awsome horses. LOVE. 
I really love the horses that look like a big horse shrunk down. I do not want a pony look. And I llike the dished heads. Hubby calls them serpant heads. I call them refined


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Florida is not that far from TN - you could drive down, spend a day sightseeing the horses and buy one, pick it up the next morning and be on your way home. Whole thing wouldn't take more than three days! 

Or get them to ship you one! I bet they would make those arrangements for you, lots of trailers coming up from Florida with space for one wee little mini horse.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

As you can see that is a mini in the back seat of the car in my avatar.
I hauled her overt 300 miles that way to a 3 judged miniature horse show in South Central Iowa. I didn't win the the 2 classes she went in but got a 2nd and a some 3rds. That way a person could earn 3 times the points when 3 judges at same time judge your horse. She was 33 inch Registered with the AMHR.
She was a good one Sold her and her filly a few years ago.
But I had a lot of fun with her. And she traveled just fine in the car. I stopped a few times at Mickey D's drive thru. That put a smile on a few people when they saw what I had in the back seat. She also liked he French Fries. ~LOL


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.gbpnews.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=60

If you click on this link it will take you to some local classifieds. Then click on "horses"

There's an ad for herd dispersal due to health. No discriptions or any other details but you might give them a call to see if they have anything you'd be interested in seeing. They'll be in southern Indiana which is about a 5 hour trip from Nashville.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm with Lamoncha Lover. I liked the dished faces and flat backs and high set tails. Look like little miniature Arabians and that tends to be what shows well. I don't like the big, clunky pony heads. LOL 

Just wish I could find a decent mini Appy breeder near me. My poor truck and trailer just won't make those long trips any more.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Kansas is probably too far for you too. There is a woman here in SE Kansas that is selling out most of her Appy minis and they're pretty reasonably priced, but they tend to be more of the stocky type than the refined type. She's on Facebook if I could remember her name.......
(going to look)
It's Heartland miniature horses. I keep eying a little leopard spotted stud colt she has, but it just doesn't quite have the look I want, but she does have some cuties!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Lamoncha, if you like the spotted horses and want to drive one, then I suggest that you buy a POA instead. A POA should have the weight and strength to hold back a small cart with one person going down hill. Some of them are very handsome. If you buy carefully, you should be able to find one with a temperament steady and reliable enough to have him in harness.

I would not drive a mini anyplace but on level ground with very solid footing. Unless, of course, you bought 4 and drove them as a team. Now, wouldn't that be cute.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

lamoncha lover said:


> OMGosh my latest obsession is minis. Been looking at adds for about 2 weeks, Surely this isn't an indicator I am going to bring a few home? They are just sooo cute. thinking about a couple of fillies. Love the appy ones. how much wt pulling a cart could a mini pull>? Somewhere i read 5 times its wt. Not sure though..anyone have experience?


When you are saying mini's Are you talking about the small ones under 34 inches which are class A? Or class B minis that can be as tall as 38 inches?
Those bigger minis can pull quite a bit of weight whether up a small hill or down one. There are not much smaller then a small shetland when you come right down to it.
And don't forget when measuring minis they ARE measured at the Last Hair of the mane. So a 37 inch mini can really be taller if measured across the withers like most other horses are. And could in all reality be close to 39 inches.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's one of our minis -- Tommy the appy meeting Santa. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

so cute DFF. Merry Christmas to you and yours as well.
As far as mini's..I like the class A's. At some point I would like to do nursing home visits and such. Wonder how much wt 4 little ones could do? That would be fun!


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

lamancha be sure and check out the appy on the Clarksville craigslist for today(sat-the 15th) and also check out the Nashville craigslist fo the ad in Scottsville,Ky,they are really cheap.and so cute!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks TNokie. Called the scottsville one..only 15 min from me. Seems the price they have listed isn't the real price just one in general. Suddenly the mares are double whats advertised. I may go look..got 2 already with milk and ready to drop a foal anyday


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

Sent you a pm,Lamacha, this may be quicker I don't know. Anyway be sure and check out the Jackson,Tn craogslist,there are some leopard apps for sale! Minis!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

i will go look again..couldnt find them


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

Their still there,down close to the bottom of the page,title is Appy Minins. 
Don't know what to tell you about how to pick one out. I'm not up on the proper "standars" for minis. I just love them all!lol. Un fortunately when I go to pick me out some one day I will look at cost,color,size! They have to be cheap for me to afford them,they have to pretty to the eye,they have to be small! Real professional huh!lol


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

OH OK I found them. CUTE!bout what i am looking for. But have to decide how important papers are to me.
Found sweet deal ..can get 2 mares both bred...7 yr old with temporary amhr papers. She's a small silver dapple with light mane and tail..i liked her alot. She is bred to a palonimo stallion./.baby will not be registerable. and a 10 yr silver pinto amha mare cute, bred to a palomino due april and baby will be amha registerable//one due anyday one due april...cute ... o 600 for pair..just not sure..
I called hubby from the barn..he thought we were going christmas shopping. He wouldnt even give me a clue as to what I could get away with..said he t hougfht i was nuts but he wouldnt get mad..so..i came home in a storm and have not decided yet.
lots of wind on way home and i hit a downed tree...got 2 flats and drove on the rims. He had to pick us up a few miles from home..don't think he likes me much. Think I will ewait til at least morning to discuss mini's.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

one in my barn...teeny tiny 7 yr old silver dapple ready to foal anytime!


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics. Maybe she will wait till Christmas day,wouldn't that be something!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

it would be the best christmas present ever! 
I am nervous now....i need to call vet in am and see what I need to do since she has had no vaccinations. 
Then of course..what if we have birthing problems...and has she been on fescue? and i have heard that mini bags are tough and some babies die cuz bag doesn't open and ...and...and..... and when should I start sleeping in the barn!!!? she his starting to lightly bag.I have waited forever for a baby. Do not want to miss this.
lol i hope the tax man understands why i took some tax money to get a mini lol


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah, minis often have trouble getting out of the bag and so it is of importance that you be there. It would be sad to lose it.  
The lady we got our mini from has been breeding minis for years and she told me that when it gets close to time, she has a fool proof way of knowing when they'll foal. She said she squeezes just a little bit of milk out on her fingers and lets it dry. She said when it dries sticky they'll foal within 24 hrs. I have no personal experience with this, but that's what she said.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! i will try it today. she's a bit touchy there, first time i touched i was kicked firmly on the shin. We are working on that. she seems restless today.maybe soon


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Awww, geez, now you got ME lookin at em


----------

